# *Twighlites Night Club Disco, East Horndon*



## david-320 (Oct 29, 2010)

This use to a Night club located in East Horndon, Brentwood, Essex. It's located on the Southend Arterial Road opposite the Halfway House Pub. It was formerly known as "Elliot’s" before its name was changed to "Twighlites". This site has been derelict for a very long time. I think it was closed in the late 80's early 90's. When it was closed down everything was left inside, all the beer, furniture, everything but it was torched a short time later. Since then it is still there neglected. For those who have visited this site you will know that inside this building it is now just big hollow spaces. This is because walls have been knocked down in the past. This building originally had dozens off little rooms & corridors. Downstairs was divided into Booths & offices, but the walls too have been removed so the lower level is too just a big hollow space. Over the years this building has become more & more unsafe as walls are now crumbling & Steel girders are starting to come away from the walls, not to mention it’s also now a health hazard as it is covered in dead pigeons, rabbits etc. & the floors are covered in bird dung! If you wish to visit this site then please only wear old clothing as it is very dusty inside. Also please be careful where you step as over the site is covered in exposed manholes as the covers have all been taken. Some holes are hidden under the undergrowth (As I did once fall down into one, was not pleasant) Some are very deep. Also there are some live power cables still, so do not touch any electrics. There have been many plans to build houses, a Restaurant, & a car showroom on the site. But none of them have never materialized. Access is relatively easy & there is no Security. Apart from that it’s a good explore, Enjoy 











Entrance Steps








































Beware of these! There everywhere hidden under the weeds


















































Dumbwaiters

























Lower Dumbwaiter



































Staircase Remains


----------



## krela (Oct 29, 2010)

Waaaaaaaay too many pictures, many of which are pratically identical.


----------

